# Mortise and Tenon Joints



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm getting ready to start a cradle project and I am a complete newbie when it comes to mortise and tenons. What is the best way to creat these joints without having to purchase an expensive jig? I have a router and a table saw but I dont have a drill press yet.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

The Net is full of info about M&T joints. Check youtube for videos.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*WE just had the same question yesterday*

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/mortises-tenons-rabets-dados-20795/
A homemade tenon jig will get you halfway, a Forsner bit and a chisel will do the mortises.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/tenoning-jig-modified-15905/ :blink: bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

BassBlaster said:


> I'm getting ready to start a cradle project and I am a complete newbie when it comes to mortise and tenons. What is the best way to creat these joints without having to purchase an expensive jig? I have a router and a table saw but I dont have a drill press yet.



*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

Depending on how skilled you are, you can get by with just a tenon saw, chisels and a hammer. You may need a rasp, and some sandpaper.












 









.


----------



## sketel (Sep 15, 2010)

I've used a self-centering dowel jig to keep my holes nicely aligned. I left about 3/16" between the holes at first then went back and drilled out the excess. Kind of the same technique as using a chisel mortiser. Then I used a chisel to clean it out. It gave me a mortise about as good as my chisel mortiser but it took about three times as long.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys. I'm thinking the modified tenon jig that woodnthings posted will be best for me. Because 90% of my joints are going to be the same size for this project, I'm thinking of making my own simple mortise jig for my router.

Another question. The table saw will give me a squared tenon and the router will give me a round mortise. I read that it is easier to round the tenon rather than square up the moritse. Is a chisel and sander the best method for rounding a tenon?


----------



## Woodshingle (Nov 10, 2010)

*Sq tenons and round mortises*

"The table saw will give me a squared tenon and the router will give me a round mortise. I read that it is easier to round the tenon rather than square up the moritse. Is a chisel and sander the best method for rounding a tenon? "

I would use the router and then square the mortises with a chisel. If you're good with planes, you can use a shoulder plane to fine tune the tenons.


----------



## sketel (Sep 15, 2010)

Not to be contrary, but it is pretty quick to round over the tenon with a cabinet rasp. If you don't do it carefully, you can end up sacrificing strength in the joint though.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

def round over the tenon. i use a back cut saw. or if its closer a copping saw.


----------

